# Is this serious ??



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

So basically been dealing with depersonalization and dr for 3 years now getting worse and worse been checked out by every doctor but I still think it's medical I feel irritable I wanna jump out of my skin.
I'll be doing tasks walking running moving my hands picking up something and I don't realize I'm actually doing it it's almost as if I loose control of what I'm doing my body feels numb my hands and legs and whole body feels numb I can touch it it feels detached like reduced sense of touch the visuals are flat 2d animated people look like robots the trees and the street look flat almost fake I see floaters constanly everywhere I have visual snow I feel weightless nighttime is a trigger and light sensitivity .
I can honestly be walking and forget that I'm walking it's like my head and mine are detached everyday I push myself try and do more but I just get worse it's like ur head isn't caught up with ur body and ur body just keeps going without ur control and ur just watching it all happen scariest feeling so far I've never died never blacked out but I came close to it I just feel like I can't think I'm not in control I'm on Zoloft 100mg and Xanax 0.25 everyday I think I'm gonna die and the symptoms get worse and I see streaks flashes of light and really bad headaches if anyone has a sense of relief to tell me any tips to reduce my anxiety any tips on if it's something else please respond I need someone to talk to


----------



## Lolla_ (Apr 26, 2019)

Thats how i felt when I first experienced severe dpdr. I remember those feelings and emotions. I felt so lost , I was devastated cuz I didnt know what to do. I felt hopeless and alone. Not my bf nor my family would understand what I was going through. I tried looking for psychiatrists cuz I believed it was a severe mental disorder but i gave up on it- its so complicated here to get a psychiatrist . Even my familt doctor wouldnt understand. I did and redid my blood tests, ctscan, everythinf came normal.
I remember walking to work or going anywhere, Id be soo scarred, Id feel that im going to faint on the street. Also my vision was so weird, as if i was seeing through a glass. Im not sure if you have the same.. I literally would run home cuz thats where i would feel safe and iwouldnt have the dpdr attacks. While taking metro/buses i would close my eyes cuz i was just terrified of looking anywhere, the surrounding was so unreal- i thought i was losing it. I couldnt even explain to others what i feel.
At night when i would try to fall asleep, my thoughts were running like crazy in my mind, I thought i was in alice in wonderland. I would like im fallin through an invisible hole somewhere so i would open my eyes and hear my heart beat, i was afraid to fall asleep. 
I have never felt like this before but after doing so much research, I came to a conclusion that it has to be anxiety that has caused this. With insomnia it made things worse. The most important thing is to believe that this is just a temporary state, and it ll eventually go away. Keep telling your mind its normal and that u hust having anxiety and it ll go away. Its hard but u must convince urself. If you going to think its more severe you will make your anxiety much worse and it be a vicious cycle. 
Once anxiety levels are lower, the dpdr will start to fade away. you gotta stay positive!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I can identify with every word both of you have written....BUT....I improved over time and you will too...It isnt as serious as it appears...

Its very disturbing but its NOT dangerous....


----------

